# Glock 19 Gen 4 - 10 round mags needed



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I work in a crappy town that only allows mags up to 10 round capacity. Does anyone have any that they don't want?

Thanks,

hansonb4


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You have a local level ordinance that dictates a 10 round maximum?
Do you live in the US? If so, what does your state law say?

To answer your question, I don't have any 10 rounders for my 19Gen4, but I know the local Academy Sports carries them.
Do you have one in your area? (again, don't know where you are)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you not buy some mags online or take a drive to the next city?
Glock 19 Magazines | GlockMagazines Store


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> You have a local level ordinance that dictates a 10 round maximum?
> Do you live in the US? If so, what does your state law say?)


Our state law says that local ordinances can trump state law but cannot prohibit owning weapons


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So you'd pay a fine if ever caught, not jailed, right?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if they confiscated your equipment for a violation. I could see it happening. Fines, court costs and lawyers fees to boot. The government has to make money somehow, wouldn't it be easier to get a real job? (The government)


----------

